# game style pitbull



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

wats up. i just recently moved to the east coast i had to leave my pitbull in arkansas (to a good home of course) but now i am on the search for a new pitbull. wat bloodline would be the game show body style pitbull ( the taller slinder pitbull, not a short and stocky one) or what should i look for


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Fist you have to know that a gamebred dogs is going to be more of a handful than your typical APBT. Since you already had to give up your dog once are you able to take care of a dog now?
You can start by going to ADBA shows in your area and seeing if you can find a breeder that way. You can also look on the web and just pick through the thousands of sites for APBT's.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

is there any chance you can get your other dog back?


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

yea im sure i can handle a gamebred dog, but im not tryin to get a pit for that im just looking for that body style. i dont like the short and stocky body style. what bloodline should i look for?


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

are you planning on showing or competing?


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> is there any chance you can get your other dog back?


i mean yea i could get my dog back cause he'll always be mine but he at a good place wit alot of land and hes a people dog so its easy for whoever has him to get attach. and it would be fun to get in shows but right now im just looking for a new best friend, i only said game style pit cause i know they're the taller and slinder body style. im not to fond of the real short and stocky body style


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Fist you have to know that a gamebred dogs is going to be more of a handful than your typical APBT. Since you already had to give up your dog once are you able to take care of a dog now?
> You can start by going to ADBA shows in your area and seeing if you can find a breeder that way. You can also look on the web and just pick through the thousands of sites for APBT's.


yea im sure i can handle a gamebred dog, but im not tryin to get a pit for that im just looking for that body style. i dont like the short and stocky body style. what bloodline should i look for?


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

scrappyjoe20 said:


> i mean yea i could get my dog back cause he'll always be mine but he at a good place wit alot of land and hes a people dog so its easy for whoever has him to get attach. and it would be fun to get in shows but right now im just looking for a new best friend, i only said game style pit cause i know they're the taller and slinder body style. im not to fond of the real short and stocky body style


If you are just looking for a new best friend why not try a rescue?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

check out my album =) he's only 9 months in these pics. maybe you wanna look for something like deagle hehe.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if your looking for a new bestfriend. rescue would be your best bet, IMO. they have short stalky, tall tone. all sorts i think youd have better luck searching the rescues and pounds for a dog that your looking for. im sure you'd find exactly what your looking for through a rescue of sort.

hopefully you'll give it a try before going to a breeder. thats just my opinion, your going to do what you want thats just my advice and what i would do if i were in your situation.

keep us updated on what you feel like doing im interested to hear what you do.
good luck bro


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Get an ADBA Gazette and start looking for your bodystyle. There is a ton of bloodlines to match what you want.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Let your fingures do the walking for you....google in APBT images and you will be amazed at the number of pages that come up. Once you know what bloodline you perfer then the hard work starts as you will have to sift though tons of breeders to find the most reputable one you can find. Good luck.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Redboy/Jocko
Jeep
Eli
any of those have some nice looks like you want but be ready for a real bulldog! good luck in your search


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

if your just looking for a pet id say rescue a dog in need. You already know what they will grow up to be and have a good idea of thier temperment.

GoodLuck!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

game bred bulldogs are not for everyone JMO even if you think you can handle one you may not be able to..know what you are getting yourself into before you get one based on the reasoning you like the looks of the body style...this could be a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He doesn't necessarily want it game bred just game style with the more slender natural APBT look. He is looking for the body type of a gamedog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

oh okay i misunderstood..it sounded like he wanted a gamebred apbt not just a slender muscular apbt


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you could go with a hemphil wilder dog. they have the ADBA look to them and from what i have seen they are not that incredibly hot


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I like the game style look very much.... Have you considered a dog from a kennel that works them through weight pull? I think they tend to have leaner dogs as it is beneficial for pulling and body pound titles. Not to mention the stamina and athleticism many of them posess. Some of the dogs tend to be DA but hey ... There pit bulls!!! LOL


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

game dogs have crazy amounts of energy if i dont get lexi out for at least 2 hours a day she goes nuts and runs through the house like a crack head get ready for allot more exercise if u decide to get a game dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A game dog only exists if it has been game tested. Since that is illegal I think you meant to say game bred APBT. A game bred APBT is a dog that has game tested dog in a pedigree in the first generation.
Since we have so many newbies on this site lets keep the terminology straight.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

some people would argue game bred would mean the same thing.... if you really want to get down to it.... Maybe you should jsut say "bred from game tested bloodlines"


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i love gamebred dogs! i love how thier so energetic. for one.. it gets me out of the house alot more often! and im a pretty big guy and i think i need the excersize anyways hahaha=) i'd like to go for jogs with my boy but you gotta learn to walk before u can run... haha. gamebred dogs arent for everyone. especially if your going to be lazy and not anything with your dog.. i read that just leaving ur dog outside to burn off energy doesnt really drain much energy unless your playing fetch or doing something that stimulates the mind.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> game dogs have crazy amounts of energy if i dont get lexi out for at least 2 hours a day she goes nuts and runs through the house like a crack head get ready for allot more exercise if u decide to get a game dog





performanceknls said:


> A game dog only exists if it has been game tested. Since that is illegal I think you meant to say game bred APBT. A game bred APBT is a dog that has game tested dog in a pedigree in the first generation.
> Since we have so many newbies on this site lets keep the terminology straight.


my mistake i should have worded that different i have a dog with game dogs in her ped


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

if you want tall and slender Id stay away from any of the bullier breeds. Bloodlines like the gottiline,greyline,monster g line,and razors edge. they are usually shorter, wider, have bigger heads and arent as athletic.


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> if you want tall and slender Id stay away from any of the bullier breeds. Bloodlines like the gottiline,greyline,monster g line,and razors edge. they are usually shorter, wider, have bigger heads and arent as athletic.


thanks for the those bloodlines to stir away from but it seems all the sites i look at there all bully style just been hard for me to find some pits i like


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Seriously get an ADBA gazette, as it has soooo many gamebred kennels etc.
Mine are Carver and Sorrells.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some Gamebred dogs and some big bullies that say they are from gamelines and some that are just plain bullies in red in the ADBA APBT Gazette. I just got my Gazette and was very disappointed in over half the dogs in there. I suggest trying to go to shows in your area ( UKC/ADBA) and find someone with the body type you are looking for. Also if you are searching online looking for APBT breeders help as usually Bully sites say pitbull and not APBT.


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are some bloodlines to consider, Sorrell, Colby, or Wallace Family Red Nose, these are fighting bloodlines. I suppose not easy to find either.

I would suggest a rescue dog. Since I don't think you really want a fighting dog, you can find every body type and color in rescue dogs. Sure find a dog who's looks you find aestically pleasing but actually I think the most important thing in a pet, is finding a dog that you connect with temperment and personality wise. Usually when you find the dog that is the right one for you, both you and the dog know it. Don't get too hung up on looks. 

For what it is worth, looking for a body type is exactly what does not constitute a game bred or bloodline. Game dogs look lean in pictures because they have been dieted and trained to be as light as possible for fighting. Don't assume that some shorter stockier dogs were not also game bred. If what you really want is a taller and lighter built dog just go to the resue and find one. Gameness is a trait that cannot be seen.

There are books on fighting pitbulls that can be very enlighting, some great champs were powerful dogs with crushing jaws, others were light, fast, and won with stamina and determination. Very few people really understand the rules of a pitfight, the objective, etc but learning about this, sheds a lot of light on the breeed and dispels a lot of myths surrounding the breed. Especially things like people aggression, and physical traits.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

If its a Gamebred dog you want, IMO You shouldnt Give up your search till you get one! Dont settle for just anything! Get whats gonna make you happy! 
I can give props to the people that will adopt a rescue, But for the person that I am and was 20 years ago, There's nothin that would do it for me but a true gamebred bulldawg! Once you know the TRUTH and see the light, you too will feel the same way!
But you'll need to be Tough and on your game to own one of these dogs responsibly!
Do all the research that you can do find out all you can about obtaining one and dont settle for anything less than a true Bulldawg! This is my own personal opinion and advice, If you do find what your lookin for (Gamebred) Believe me your persistance and patiance will be trully worth it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pimpidypimp said:


> If its a Gamebred dog you want,


He isn't looking for a gamebred dog... He is looking for a slender dog more game style rather than American bully style.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I read this tread, But Gamestyle dont make sense to me, Theres Game bred and theres not gamebred, Theres also a combo which to me are muts! 
I'm just tryin to send him in the right direction, To get a real bulldawg, not a bluff! 
You got a problem wit that?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I believe the difference could be better adressed as to kennel club confirmation standards. 
ADBA likes the older look gamey types.
and the rest are sedly maligning the look to the staff.Hell, they even lean towards the Bully look if you ask me.
I'm the guy that don't like more than 48# at the chain.


----------

